# how to tour Dubai in 5 days ?



## zulfiqar.halari (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.
Can you help by telling me how to tour DUBAI in 5 days.

Which places are worth visiting for 5 days including any place outside this emirate?

Regards


----------



## happyhour (Aug 11, 2008)

zulfiqar.halari said:


> Hi.
> Can you help by telling me how to tour DUBAI in 5 days.
> 
> Which places are worth visiting for 5 days including any place outside this emirate?
> ...


Start with a bus tour of Dubai so you get your where-abouts. Dubai - Souke Madinat is lovely for a meal and a coctail. Beaches - Jumeriah beach residence and Jumeriah Beach park are lovely. Visit the the dubai mal and aquariam. Afternoon tea at the Burj Al Arab. Karama - great shopping bargains. Ski Dubai in the Mal of Emirates. Dubai Museum and a meal and boat trip on Dubai creek. Desert saffari - which includes dune bashing, belly dancing, buffet, camel ride and more. Atlantis hotel and their water park or swim with dolphins.

I am a full time stay at home mum who has 2 kids to entertain so maybe someone else can give you some more ideas but just thought I would tell you what I have enjoyed.

Happyhour


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Start by taking a Big Bus tour. There are two routes - one around the newer parts & along the Beach Road & the other around the older & more historic parts of the city. This takes you to the Dubai Museum, creek, old souks, Bastikiya.

Big Bus - Dubai Sightseeing Tours


There are heaps of things to do, but depends on your budget and tastes. If you are coming in the next couple of months the weather will still be very hot and not suitable for outside activities. During Ramadan many places will be shut during the day and there will be other restrictions.

Most tourists make at least one trip to Mall of the Emirates to see the indoor ski slope. At Dubai Mall you can go ice-skating. The Gold & Diamond Park has its own musuem. There are waterparks at the Atlantis Hotel (Aquaventure) and at Jumeirah Beach Hotel (Wild Wadi). You can go dune-bashing or on a desert safari, ride camels & watch falconry. We have masses of good bars, restaurants and a number of decent night clubs. There are many art galleries. If you go to the next emirate, Sharjah, there is a large souk and historic museum. 

There is plenty for anyone to do, but in five days you'll have to work out what you want as you would never fit is all in.

-


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Start by taking a Big Bus tour.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

